# Wildschweinkeule



## dorschiie (20. Dezember 2006)

wer weis ein gutes rezept für eine wildschweinkeule?
ich habe von einem lieben freund eine scöne keule des wilden schweines bekommen. 
und möcht sie zubereiten weis aber nicht wie.
da es viele rezepte dafür gibt.
macht mal vorschläge wie ihr sie zubereitet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Hallo,

man nehme eine Wildschweinkeule, 3 Liter Fischfond.........
O´sorry,


Gruß

j.Breithardt :m


----------



## dorschiie (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man nehme eine Wildschweinkeule, 3 Liter Fischfond.........
> O´sorry,
> ...


habe ich schon vestanden 
aber wo soll ich sonst fragen?


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Hallo, pfeffern, salzen und in Öl scharf anbraten. Keule aus Bräter nehmen und Wurzelgemüse im Bräter anbraten. Keule wieder hinzufügen und alles mit Rotwein oder Schwarzbier ablöschen. Bratensatz mit Kochlöffel lösen und alles in den Backofen bei 140 Grad mit Umluft 2,5 Std. schmoren lassen. Bratensatz passieren und um die Hälfte reduzieren. Den Saft fertiges Wildgewürz hinzufügen und mit Preisselbeeren und kalter Butter montieren. Fleisch in Scheiben gegen die Faser schneiden und mit der Soße auf einem Teller anrichten. Hierzu paßt hervorragend Rotkohl, Semmelknödel, Rotweinbirne und der Wein oder das Bier welches in der Soße ist. Frohe Weihnachten und gutes Gelingen. Gruß Shorty      Sollte es Probleme geben, die meisten Chinesen haben Weihnachten durchgehend auf.


----------



## Kay (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Moin #h 
Ich hab einfach mal gegoogelt. "Wildschweinkeule zubereiten"  

Da solltest Du eigentlich fündig werden.
z.b. http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...sp?rubrik=3630&key=standard_document_15954978

oder http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=14216&key=standard_document_12714002

oder http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1619999854394,69/Wildschweinkeule.html

oder auch http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/62541022669387/Wildschweinkeule-mit-Ingwer-Honig-Sauce.html

Tipp: Wenn Du den strengen Wildgeschmack dämpfen willst, lege die Keule 1-2 Tage in Buttermilch ein.  

Viel Spass und lass sie Dir schmecken :m 

Gruss Kay


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



dorschiie schrieb:


> habe ich schon vestanden
> aber wo soll ich sonst fragen?


 

Hoffe,du bist nicht eingeschnappt. :m  
Sollte nur ein "Gag" sein.
Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form. 

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## dorschiie (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hoffe,du bist nicht eingeschnappt. :m
> Sollte nur ein "Gag" sein.
> Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form.
> 
> ...


warum sollte ich es sein?
recht haste ja .
aber die frage darf doch gestattet sein oder?


----------



## dorschiie (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin #h
> Ich hab einfach mal gegoogelt. "Wildschweinkeule zubereiten"
> 
> Da solltest Du eigentlich fündig werden.
> ...


super und danke KAY 
ich werde es mir morgen ansehen.
@ all.
schon mal danke für euere mühen.


----------



## Nauke (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Machs ganz einfach, 

die gereinigte keule mir Wildgewürz einreiben und über Nacht ziehen lassen.

Dem Wildgewürz gebe ich noch einiges an geriebenen/zerstampften Wach-
holderbeeren dazu.

In der Backröhre bei 250°C rund um anbraten und dann je nach Größe 2 bis
2,5 Stunden mit Umluft und regelmäßigen Ablöschen mit herben Rotwein garen.

30 Min. vor Ablauf der Garzeit zerkleinertes Suppengrün dazu geben.

Am Ende die Keule entnehmen und den Sud durch die "Flotte Lotte" jagen.

Dann ist auch deien Soße fertig.#h

PS: Morgen bereite ich Frukensuppe auf Basis von Wildschweinrippchen


----------



## dorschiie (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



Nauke schrieb:


> Machs ganz einfach,
> 
> die gereinigte keule mir Wildgewürz einreiben und über Nacht ziehen lassen.
> 
> ...


danken nauke ist auch notiert.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Schwuppdiwupps http://www.sauenhof.de/rezept_14.html


----------



## dorschiie (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Schwuppdiwupps http://www.sauenhof.de/rezept_14.html


hört sich auch gut an.
danke


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Hört sich ja Alles recht Lecker an.



Aber verlocke nicht die Jungs vom

Veteranen-Abnehm-Fred!

Die fangen hier schon beim lesen an zu sabbern!:m


----------



## Reisender (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Hört sich ja Alles recht Lecker an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja da sagst du was !!! Ich habe auch noch eine 2 Kilo Wildschweinkeule im Kühler, und so wie ich das sehe, werde ich mir ganz viel Leute zum Essen einladen müßen, damit die Sau wech kommt !!! Aber anders Überlegt, werde ich auch mir was davon gönnen, denn ich möchte ja gesund und Munter Abnehmen..:q :q :q :q 

Die Rezepte sind schon ausgedruckt und liegen bereit zum braten !!! Werde ich im Aprill für die Veteranen machen die mir beim Umzug Helfen, da brauchen die Jungs ja Kraft und Saft.#h #h #h #h


----------



## Norge-Träumer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Der Shorty hat recht, Wildschwein niemals einlegen.
Von allen wilden Viechern schmeckt das am wenigsten streng wem es zu streng ist es gibt auch normale Schweine.
An die Sossse kann man(n) auch Schmand oder Creme fraiche, creme double machen kommt immer gut.
In die Sosse auch auf jeden fall Preiselbeeren und Wurzelgemüse und dann pasieren.

Einen Guten möchten ich wünschen schönes fest usw.

uwe aus mannheim


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*



Norge-Träumer schrieb:


> Wildschwein niemals einlegen.
> Von allen wilden Viechern schmeckt das am wenigsten streng


Wieso, die Beize macht das Wildfleisch doch auch schön mürbe - Buttermilch kommt z.B. sehr gut! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wildschweinkeule*

Habe das gerade noch gefunden. #h

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/190131081010905/Wildschweinkeule-mit-Ingwer-Honig-Kruste.html


----------

